# Audio / Video >  bāleliņu sniegums

## kur

Sveiki specialisti! Lai ari praktiski neko te nerakstu, daudz un labprat lasu jusu viedokļus / komentarus. Kaimiņu forumā<br>http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?/topic/166637-lampu-pastiprinātājs-iegāde/page-2<br>tika apspriests tautiešu lampinieks. Neesmu tur reģistrets, bet daudzi ļaudis te un tur tie paši. Skatos, šie kaut kadus pdfus ar grafikiem ielikuši.<br>http://www.dimd.eu/lv/pp10-stereo.html#s-66<br> Varbut kāds tehniski spēcīgāks var mazliet pakomentet. Vai vēl labāk, kaut ko līdzīgu ieteikt...

----------


## Jurkins

Lai čomiem veicas! Dizains ir skaists, bet, domāju, ka ar pārdošanu ies grūti. Pat ļoti grūti. Šāds lampu pastūzis ir paredzēts, galvenokārt, nevis, lai klausītos mūziku, bet kā dizaina priekšmets, kurš blakus kādai slavena peckelētāja gleznai pie sienas, dod nepārprotamu norādi par īpašnieka statusu un bagātību. Un pārliecināt šo personu, ka brends DIMD to nodrošinās, būs grūti. 
A par grafikiem... ko tur komentēt. THD  kā jau normālam lampiniekam.  Bet tās huiņas par pašārstējošiem kondensatoriem un metālplēves rezistoriem ... es nevaru lasīt ne lampu ne tranzistoru pastiprinātāju aprakstos. 
Labais tonis jau vēl prasītu pieminēt sildītos tīkla vadus par 499.99, bez kuriem trokšņu līmenis pacelsies par 60 dB...
Mani lampas neuzbudina, bet es nesaku tāpēc - metiet miskastē lampiniekus. Katram savs. Mums jau katram vajag nevis laboratorijas superlineāru pastūzi ar 5 femtoprocentiem THD joslā no DC līd 58 gagaherciem, bet katram savu izteikti individuālu skaņas "kropļotāju", lai atbilstu katra indivīda dzirdes un iedomu īpatnībām. Es neņirgājos. Pilnīgi nopietni.

----------


## Didzis

Jurkins ir pilnīga taisnība. Jaudas pastiprinātājā pretestības tips praktiski neko neietekmē un ar vecām krievu МЛТ pretestībām tehniskie parametri būs tādi paši. Pretestības jāsāk piemeklēt mikrofonu un vinila atskaņotāju korekcijas pastiprinātājā, jo tur signāla līmeņi ļoti vcāji. Ja par grafiku, tad tur viss klasiski. Izejas transformātoram,  dažādai akustikas pretestībai, nav paredzēti maināmi izvadi. Loģiski. ka slēdzot pie 8 omu izejas uz 6 omu slodzes pieaugs kropļojumu koeficients. Lai jau džekiem veiccas, bet uz EL84 Hi END pastiprinātājs nevienam vēl nav  sanācis. Tie, kas patiesi meklē lampu skaņu, šo pastiprinātāju nepirks, bet tie, kuriem vajag zīmēties, pirks pastiprinātāju ar brendīgu nosaukumu.

----------


## kur

es ne tik daudz to tekstu un bildi biju domājis, kā tos pdf faila grafikus, galvenokārt divus pēdējos.
http://www.dimd.eu/images/downloads/...ech_DS_LAT.pdf
tad vēl, vai kāds var nokomentēt par pretestībām - skaļruņiem nominālā 6-8, bet pastūzim izejas 2.8, kā tas iet kopā?

----------


## Didzis

Ar tām pretestībām lapiniekiem tā ir. Izejas pretestība lampiniekam ir salīdzinoši liela. Visādā ziņa daudz lielāka par tranzistoru pastiprinātāju. Izejas transformātors liek par sevi manīt. Daudzi uzskata, ka tieši dēļ lielās izeja spretestības lampinieks skan kā lampinieks. Audiotehnikā , uz akustiku, nav salāgotas izejas un ieejas pretestības. Tapēc jau rodas visi tie murgi par krutajiem vadiem uz klucīšiem un citas audiofīlu muļķības. Skaidrs, ka nesalāgotā līnijā var rasties visādi brīnumi. Ja par pārejiem grafikiem, tad neslikti, uz EL84 lampām uztaisīts , lampu pastiprinātājs un viss. Jaunībā biju savēris ko līdzīgu. Protams uz krievulaiku detaļām, īpaši nesaspringstor par fona līmeni, jo toreiz nebija skaņas avota, kuram trokšņi būtu zem -60db, līdz ar to -90dB nevajadzēja. Maksimaļā jauda uz 6П14П-EB bija 12W. Lampas dzinu pie paaaugstināta sprieguma, jo tās nebija nekads dfeficīts un maksāja baigi lēti. Par intermodulācijas kropļojumiem gan neko nevaru pateikt, jo nebija tehnisku iespēju nomērīt ne tos, ne nelineāros kropļojumus, bet frekvenču raksturlīkne gan vilka līdz kādiem 30-40kHz. Uz apakšām baigi neiespringu, jo atkal nebija jau avota kurš dotu zem 40Hz un ar tiem viss bija OK. Žēl, ka nesaglabāju savu pastiprinātāju, bet toreiz nāca UKU020, tad Brigs un lampinieki no modes izgāja. Tagad atkal nāk modē viss vecais. Vienkārši, būtu baigi interesanti nomērīt tā laika pastiprinātāju un salidzināt. Domāju, ka nemaz tik slikti nebūtu, jo lampiniekā visu izsaka izejas trafs un tas bija labi, ar daudzām sekcijām, uztrīts uz 4 un 8 omiem. Eh, uz nostaļģiju pavilka  ::

----------


## osscar

skaidrs, ka lampu režīmi aizbrauc -ja pie tām pašām klemmēm met 6 vai 8 omi. 
piekrītu, ka cena ir biku kosmos.....šāds labā izpildījumā maksā parsti maksā 1-1,5k. pats  tādu varētu salodēt par EUR ...nu materiāli 300-400  + darbs - ja nav dārgie trafi. un nemaksājot nodokļus  ::  ::

----------


## Tārps

Un ļoti, ļoti daudz kropļu deva izejas trafs. Pat vienas rūpnīcas vairāki pastiprinātāju parametri atšķīrās dēļ izejas trafa. Visus taču tina automāti, bet tik un tā.
Kāds varbūt serdi ne tā salika, vai vēl kas. Uztīt izejas trafu , labu, nebija nemaz tik vienkārši.

----------


## Didzis

Nu nekādas kosmiskas tehnoloģijas tai trafā nav, bet rūpību tiešām darbā vajag. Serdes materiāls arī ir ļoti no svara, gan tiešā, gan pārnestā nozīmē.

----------


## osscar

nu jā + lampas jau arī nenoveco vienādi....tāpat kaut kāds mainīgais ir lampu pastūžos...un ne tikai viņos

----------


## Isegrim

Latvijā lampinieku trafiņus netina automāti; pie katras tinamās mašīnas sēdēja dzīva tinēja. Kvalitāte vidēji bija vienādi sūdīga, jo ekonomēja. Galvenokārt uz dzelzi - mazas serdes un nebūt no labākajiem elektrotehniskajiem tēraudiem.  Nemeklēs plānās plāksnes un netīs sarežģītas spoles ar pulka sekcijām priekš širpotreba radio! Atcerieties, ka AM radio "augstais" gals bija tikai 4,5 kHz. Kaut kādas prasības parādījās reizē ar UĪV un kaut cik sakarīgiem plašu atskaņotājiem. Bet arī tur pietika ar kādiem 15 kHz. Labākie trafiņi tika satīti RMIF produkcijas vajadzībām, bet arī izmantojot širpotreba radio tīkla transformatoru dzelžus. "Izejniekam" jānodrošina audio josla, kas nebūt nav tik vienkārši kā ar 50 Hz tīklu.

----------


## Didzis

Skaidrs, ka širpotrebā nekādus krutos materiālus neizmantoja, bet tai laikā jau arī prasības nebija. Lai gan, tas pats radiouztvērēja Daugava izejas trafs nemaz tik slikti neizskatās  http://fotki.lv/lv/Mimivat/comments-33339394/  Tas tomēr ir 1954 gads, kad vispāŗ bija priecīgi, ka kautkas skan. Uz Simfonijas tīkla trafa arī iznāca pat ļoti neslikts izejnieks. Ir man viens Rīgas mūzikas instrumentu rūpnīcas gala pastiprinātājs ar izejnieku uz Simfonijas tīkla trafa dzelža. Tur nav kur piesieties par parametriem. Vot ar Simfonijas izejas trafiem bija kā bija un priekš tādas akustikas tie točna  par švakiem. Ja ar tādu izejnieku Festivālam pietika, tad Simfonijai vajadzeja ko nopietnāku. Acīm redzot visu noteica sērijveida ražošana un RRR izmantoja viena izmēra serdes izejniekiem, bet otra tīkla trafiem.

----------


## osscar

Tajos gados jau nebija standarta 20-20k....man liekas, ka am pilnīgi pietika ar 200- 2k...un mūzikai no platēm kādi 60-10k....tādi arī bija tie trafi...

----------


## Isegrim

'Simfonijas' izejniekam tā pati vaina, kas 'Daugavas' trafiņam bildē - kritums zemajā galā dēļ mazās serdes; tikai 20 x 30 mm. Citādi tie ir gluži labi priekš 'ultra linear push-pull'. Vēl ir pāris - varbūt kādam vajag? Pēc DIMDiņpastiprinātāja šasijas augstuma spriežot, konstrukcijas 'pagrabā' (pie 'pašdziedējošiem' kondensatoriem) nebūs lielākiem vietas. Tāpat tīkla transformatoram tur jābūt ar īpaši plakanu serdi divspoļu izpildījumā.
RMIF taisīja pastiprinātāju 'Pērlei' - ar tām pašām EL84 galā, tikai trafiņš jau bija uz 'Rigondas' tīkla transfomatora dzelža. Tas zem 100 Hz rūca labāk. Tas pats sakāms par dederoņu Em-Fau-Drei; tam izejas un tīkla trafiņi teju vienlieli. 


P.S. Varētu jau salipināt minēto shēmu ar 'Simfonijas' trafiņiem un jebkurām no plaukta pagrābtām sovjetu 6П14П. Izmaksas būs par divām (!) kārtām zemākas, bet vairums ekspertu 'aklajā' testā nemanīs atšķirību skanējumā.Tik diez vai DIMDiņi gribēs iznomāt savu superproduktu šādiem testiem.

----------


## Zigis

Man jau liekas ka dimdiņi lietojuši torus visos galos, lai dabūtu zemu šasiju, kā arī samazinātu izmaksas. Principā PP tas strādā, izejas trafam gaisa spraugu nevajag, var pielasīt standarta tīkla toru. 
Taču aparāts liekas ir tiešām Rigondas/Simfonijas, nu labi Viljamsona paveids, nekvalificējas kā "audiofīls" šodienas izpratnē vismaz divu ieeslu pēc.

 Pirmkārt ar "nedziļu" 6db kopējo saiti šodien nemēdz lielīties pieklājīgā sabiedrībā. Kopējā saite ir likvidējama kā šķira.

Otrkārt, lielā izejas jauda (kā arī kopējās atgriezeniskās saites esamība) rāda, ka izejas lampas strādā standarta pentodes režīmā. EL84 ir tiešām labas lampas, taču tikai triodes slēgumā, max jauda PP - 6W, SE - kādi 2.5-3W

----------


## Isegrim

Atcerējos, ka man ir šāds, ļoti kvalitatīvs tors priekš PP ar EL84. Tikai - 600 omu slodzei, tā arī stāv neizmantots. Ienācās no Г3-33.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, nu es par lampām nezinu neko, jeb gandrīz neko. Un kaut kā pat nerodas vēlēšanās ar šām niekoties. Bet stāsts ir ne par to. Trakākais ir tas, ka tagad lasu spečuku secinājumus, ka tas pastūzis by default nevar būt hi-end. Tad neskatoties uz skaisto dizainu, tas projekts ir ... burbulis. Pat, ja čaļiem izdodas nopārdot partiju ar šiem, tad jālūdz dievs, lai pastūži nogulst kaut kur smalkos birojos kā interjera priekšmeti. Jo līdzko kāds audiofils šo ieslēgs, tā būs skandāls. Kaut kā īsti negribas ticēt, ka brendi (diemžēl, nezinu nevienu lampu haienda brendu), ar kuriem cīnīties par vietu zem saules šis dimdinieks ir radīts, atļautos sūdīgi skanēt.

----------


## M_J

Ja jau visi sildītie vadi un klucīši, uz kuriem tos uzlikt iet uz urrā un bez skandāliem, kāpēc lai šeit būtu skandāls? Aparāts tiešām smuks. Bet Oskars no mūsu foruma, manuprāt, taisa tikpat smukus. Par pārējo, ko uzzināju šo tēmu lasot gan žēl. Bēniņos stāv viena labi saglabāta Simfonija. Gribēju kaut kad pamēģināt, kā ir baudīt silto lampu skaņu, bet izskatās ka laikam jau garām. Tik liela interese, lai speciāli taisītu vai pirktu lampu pastiprinātāju, nav.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu jā, skandāls, varbūt, par skaļu teikts. Bet nu, tas verķis jau pozicionējas ne jau uz lietotāju-vulgaris, bet uz bišķi citu auditoriju. Neba jau visiem šiem zilonis uz ausīm uzkāpis un pietiek ar vadiem un sildītajiem klucīšiem. 
Jā, galu galā, vai var likt sildītus vadus uz nesildītiem klucīšiem  :: ?

----------


## Waldis

_vai var likt sildītus vadus uz nesildītiem klucīšiem_ 

Manuprāt, labāk ir nopurināt makaronus no ausīm, un salikt uz tiem _sildītajiem vadiem_ siltus klucīšus.

----------


## korkis

Kā dizaina elemnts it kā smuks tikai lampas varēja būt lielākas  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Kas tā par lietu, ka LEDi ir zilie, zaļie, oranžie... a bet lampas tikai sarkanās. Ņeporjadok! Un kur ir pozitronu lampas, lai varētu komplementāros pastiprinātājus būvēt?

----------


## osscar

bijā zilie dzīvsudraba taisngrieži ...un vel violetie ar laikam ...

----------


## Didzis

Vot Osscar bildē uzreiz var redzēt, ka Hi-End, nekādus tehniskos parametrus nevajag skatīties   ::

----------


## Isegrim

_Kā reiz_ taisījos 6H13C oktālajās atslēgās caurumiņus urbināt - priekš zilajām LED.

----------


## Jurkins

Nez, ķīnieši vēl neražo feikās lampas ar LEDiem?

Nu cmuki!

Visdetalizētākā mikrodinamika gan jau ir ar UV lampām  :: .

----------


## Isegrim

Kāds esot _jebajā_ iepircis _phono preampu_ ar dubulttriodēm par 130 $ekeļiem + _shipping_ (lēti!). Kad kādu laiku par "silto lampu skaņu" priecājušies, atklājies, ka lampām pievilkta tikai kvēle. Pats preamps izpildīts zem tās pašas PCB ar SMD elementiem un dubulto opampu. Tad nu ir tā - ikdienas lietošanai lampas nav nepieciešamas, tās var iespraust īsi pirms ciemiņu ierašanās. _Pokazuha_.

----------


## Jurkins

Man ar reiz bija tāda ideja  :: , bet tad nolēmu, ka nefig laiku tērēt bērnišķīgiem prikoliem.

----------


## Aivar

Vai ko vari komentēt par 2w Allen Bradley oglekļa kompozītiem rezistoriem anoda ķēdēs, u.t.t  kur lielas signāla izmaiņas, šiem rezistoriem pretestība atkarībā no pieliktā sprieguma mainās un tiek ģenerētas harmonikas?

----------


## Aivar

Ja izejniekiem  izmanto kaut vai šēdas Hitachi Powerlite Amorphous Metglas AMCC32 serdes, tad varbūt situācija nav tik drūma? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Output-Trans...YAAOSwEeFVHFOi

----------


## Gaija_5D

Nesaprotu, kāpēc nevar aizvākt tās lampas no virsmas, nu nav patīkami uz tām visu laiku skatīties. Pie dizaina ir piestrādāts, bet nu, nu vajadzēja dizaina jomā ko tiešām novatoriskāku. Tās lampas jau būtu tā, kā pietiekoši skatīts. Un gadījumā ja kāds uzsēžas netīšāmi virsū. Vajag kaut ko novatoriskāku! 
Shēmas risinājums nu galīgi nav novatorisks. Rada izbrīnu, par ko to naudiņu maksāt? No tās shēmas nevar neko izspiest. 
Sudrabotās virsmas regulāri jātīra un tas galīgi nav novatoriski.

----------


## tornislv

kāda jēga no lampu pastiprinātāja, ja lampas neredz?  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tur jau tā _zapte_ - lūkoties kvēlē. Ja sliktāka vakuuma dēļ redzams zils _mākonis_, tad pavisam feini un fascinējoši. Ir pulka labu lampu metāla balonos, bet pagalam nav populāras pastiprinātāju būvē - silst, bet nespīd! Visādu _lampizatoru_ fani varētu sekmīgi lietot triodes t.s. nuvistora izpildījumā, bet - tas pats "trūkums". 

Vai tad šīs var par Lampām dēvēt???

----------


## Didzis

Es vgisu laiku saku, lampiniekā 90% skaņas kvalitātes nosaka ārejais izskats. Lampas obligāti jāredz, to nosaka ''dreskods''. Tagad modē nāk vecās  lampas ar resniem vēdariem. Pofig, ka tās no lamu attīstības pirmsākumiem un  tehniskie parametri ne pārāk, toties kāds dizains.

----------


## kur

sakontaktēju un biju aizgājis pie šamējiem apčamdīt un paklausīties. man jau patika, mīļais dzeziņš skanēja super. starp citu, virsmas nav sudrabotas, bet anodētas, liekas, ka pārāk nenomuļļāsies. feisbukā bija, ka tagad trešdienu vakaros var bez speciālas zvanīšanās iet un klausīties.

----------


## Isegrim

Nostučī kaut ko par skaļruņiem, kurus draivē ar minēto _dimdiņ_pastiprinātāju! Cerams, izpētīji.

----------


## kur

tieši par skaļruņiem neko daudz nepateikšu  (laikam teica, ka papīrnieki), bet katrā skandā tāds bija tikai viens. man ar tādu (vienjoslas) setapu bija pirmā darīšana/dzirdēšana, taču jāsaka, ka skanēja pārsteidzoši labi un diapazons bija daudzmaz izlīdzināts. otra iezīme, ka skandas bija paliela izmēra un bez kastes, tobiš open baffle tipa.

----------


## Isegrim

Apaļš? Ovāls? Cik liels? Ja tāds _platjoslinieks_ ar vieglu un ātru difuzoru spēj dot kādus 97 dB @ 1 W @ 1 m, tad pastiprinātāja jaudas ir vairāk nekā pietiekami, lai piebļautu palielu istabu.

----------


## kur

apaļš, ~20cm. jutība varētu būt tuvu minētajai, jo ar skaļuma puļķi uz 12-iem man brīžiem bija pat par skaļu. telpa viņiem kādi 25 m^2. 
starp citu, centrā, ērti garām ejot aizstaigāt. varbūt pat kādu trešdienu vēlreiz aizkāpšu.

----------


## JDat

Atrašanās vietas adrese ir valsts noslēpums? Vai, arī, es slikti lasu forumu?

----------


## kur

http://www.dimd.eu/lv/kontakti.html
https://www.facebook.com/DimdAudio/

----------


## Zigis

Aizgāju paklausījos, paskatījos. Pieslegts pie Visaton B200 uz OB, 75cm plati (noprasīju), nedaudz pāri metram augsti, uz aci. Skaļruņi novirzīti no centra, kā nākas.

Man patika skaņa, tāds smuks atsperīgs basiņš uz akustiska džeziņa, vēlāk uzlika kaut kādu jaunāku it kā sintipopu ar pretenziju uz it kā roku, uz modīga vinila. Tur skaņu režisors visu safrizējis, nebija interesanti klausīties. 
Vēl kāds cilvēks bija atnācis paklausīties, uzreiz uzprasīja, vai skan tikai šie divi skaļruņi, vai sabvūfers kaut kur noslēpts.
B200 pirmo reizi dzīvajā redzēju/ dzirdeju, tiešām labi.

Cik noskaidroju, izejnieki Indel (ka tik nav tie paši uz kurie oscar tagad būvē), barošanā tors no kāda cita ražotāja.

Būs jāaiziet vel kādu reizi paklausīties, cik sapratu, trešdienās var iet.

----------


## osscar

jocīgi, jo indel PP trafiem ( ja pareizi atceros) ar kaut cik lielu primārā impedenci (4K +) nevieniem nav jola 20-20Khz..kā jamie deklarē savam bet gan aptuveni ---30-15k

----------


## sparns

pienemot, ka cipari trafam ir tādi, kā saka osscar, atceramies, ka ir arī atpakaļsaite (norādīts 6db) un tad, formāli peejot, pastūzim sanāk 15-30k, ne tā?

----------


## osscar

imho nav jau traņu pastūzis,kur atpakaļsaite tīrā veidā palielina joslu. Te jau trafa dzelzis visu nosaka........zemajam galam un parazītiskā  kapacitāte augstajā galā....+ vēl tas kā tiek slogots trafs abos "galos"....

----------


## Jurkins

Es gan absolūti neko nezinu par lampinieku izejas/pārejas transformatoru raksturlielumiem u.t.t., bet biedra "sparns" teiktais varētu būt vietā. Atpakaļsaite arī Āfrikā ir atpakaļsaite. Ja trafa "častotka" zem 30 un virs 15K liecas uz leju 6dB (minu, jo nezinu) uz oktāvu, tad viss ir čikiniekā.

----------


## Elfs

Iesaku aiziet paklausīties...Labāk vienreiz dzirdēt nekā vienreiz redzēt  :: 
Nepilnu kvartālu no Brīvības ielas, skan smuki nav kur piesieties ar trešdaļjaudu jau ir par skaļu...
Man gan vairāk interesēja kā skan tie B200. Paralēli skaļrunim vēl pielikts filtriņš augšu nosēdināšanai/izlīdzināšanai.
Aiznesu savu CD Metallica ar diezgan netīriem vidiem/augšām un smuku basģitaras solo pamatā.
B200 tika galā daudz, daudz, daudz labāk nekā mani BG-20.

----------


## osscar

Tā ir..būs ar jāaiziet paklausīties. Bet b200 tie jau arī maksā apm. 3 x dārgāk par bg 20 un jutība ar labāka...es tos pie normunda kādreiz tiku klausījis.nav slikti par to cenu...mam ar šad tad iezogas doma jamos nopirkt  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Nesanāca pulka klausīties abus 8" _visatonus_. Tik liela atšķirība, kā cenā - noteikti nebija. Drīzāk, kā Lielais Audiopirāts mēdza teikt - 'par kūša mata tiesu'. Derēja jau salīdzināt vienādos apstākļos un, vēlams, 'aklajā' testā.

----------


## RudeWolf

Man te jārunā kā specaģentam Mālderim - es vēlos ticēt, bet platjoslinieki mani nav spējuši pārliecināt. Nu nejūt normālai trīsjoslai krosoveri un pat nejūt, ka skaņas no skandām nāk. Būs laikam kādreiz jāuzbūvē alternatīvo sistēmu ar lampu un papīru.

----------


## Elfs

Man kautkādas nelabas aizdomas ka tam papīram kļūs slikti ar jutību krosējot un kuprus sēdinot...bet tas man tāds nezkur pat iegūts komplekss varbūt...

----------


## Isegrim

Viss atkarīgs no mūzikas materiāla un klausīšanās paradumiem. Manai gaumei, piemēram, ar šādu platjoslinieku pietiek 80% gadījumu. Vokālu un mazus kameransambļus atspēlē labi. Protams, tāds īsti piemērots nebūs priekš _hard rock_.

----------


## RudeWolf

Man platjoslai tik daudz nekaitina joslas platums, cik izstarošanas īpatnības. Es nezinu, kā ir ar visādiem eksotiskākiem skaļruņiem, bet pat ar 4 collām man galva bija skrūvspīlēs un ārpus svītspota sistēma skanēja kā būmbokss.

----------


## Isegrim

Tā nu ir; 'augstajā' galā kļūst pagalam šaurs. Visu lielo konusu nelaime tuvajā laukā. Pirms gadiem trim apciemojām kaimiņvalstī vienu vīru, kurš bija radījis 360° skaļruni  tieši ar lētāko no minētajiem _visatoniem_. Staroja vertikāli pret virpotu konusu. 'Zemajam' galam - skaņojama, vērpta fāzinvertora rore. Apbrīnojami, bet jebkurā vietā auditorijā skanēja vienādi un labi. Varbūt izdosies kādu bildi atrast cieto disku kaudzē...

----------


## aldis666

Biji domājis ko šādu?Te gan nav tie leņķi,bet pats virziens,kā/kas/kur.

----------


## RudeWolf

Laikam esmu redzējis - skaļrunis brēc uz augšu pret tādu kā konusu. Intuitīvi, protams, man ir zināma skepse pret šādu risinājumu - augšas un fāze varētu iet vintaru-vantaru. Bet nu - es saglabāju atvērtu skatījumu.

Liekas, ka labāko izstarošanas uzvedību esmu dzirdējis no Normunda LX521. Staigā kur gribi un augšas darbojās teicami. Es pats pēdējā laikā esmu pavilcies uz koaksiālajiem skaļruņiem. Labā izpildījumā tiem ir foršs, plats svītspots. Slimot sāku ar KEF LS50 un tagad rībinu tādu mūdzi kā Equator Q12.

----------


## osscar

http://zparks.lv/mi-la-sol-re-dimd-pp10/
Apskats par šo LV izstrādājumu,
Mani protams pārsteidz lētie indel trafi  (ar švakām salīdzinoši apakšām un pēc bildēm 100% indel) tik dārgā izstrādājumā. Ok p2p montāža , kvēle, viss korekti...tors ar uz aci liekas baigi mazs ...100w. Bet nu varbūt arī pietiek uz robežas. nerēķināju. parasts crc baroklītis ar diodītēm...cerams vismaz nav kaut kādas parastās  ::  katodu un barokļa elektrolīti nav ar plēviniekiem nošuntēti....nav košers + diodēm ar nav snuberi un trafa sekundārajos ar nav. Par RRR lika kondensatorus. Baigi minimālistisks izpildījums.
ja jau selektoru iznesa uz pagarinātāja - alps poci jau arī varēja aizmugurē novietot imho...

----------


## Isegrim

Žēl, ka nav iekāres mazos "Tesla" _kontrolniekus_ (PP EL84, tiltiņa vietā EZ81) līdz finišam davest. Varētu minētā raksta autoram aklajā testā klausīties piedāvāt - atpazīšanai. Rezultātu paredzu jau iepriekš. 
P.S. Priekš EL84 minētie 10 W jau ir smags režīms. Senos laikos man gadījās kursa darbs, kur šādai jaudai nācās ņemt jau 6L6. "Tesla" bija godīgāka, savam _kontrolniekam_ uzrādot 8 W. Lampu ilgmūžības labad _Popovene_ necentās izspiest vairāk par 4 W no 'Festivāla' un 'Simfonijas'; tāpat istabu piebļāva.

----------


## Didzis

Popvenē taupija uz visu. Lai Festivālam dabūtu lielāku jaudu vajadzēja normālu fāzgriezēju un lielāku izejas trafu, bet tā vēl viena lampa, bez kuras var iztikt. Pie lielražošanas milzīgs ekonomiskais efekts. Nebija jau arī vajadzība pēc tas jaudas, jo skalruņi bija jūtīgaki un efektīvaki. Skaidrs, ka Simfnijas shēma nevar knkurēt ar bāļeliņu sasniegumu, bet brīnumi šai pasaulē nentiek un EL84 nekad nav skaitījusies HiEnd lampa.

----------


## Isegrim

Man atkal domāt, ka tas _dimdiņpastiprinātājs_ principiāli no 'Simfonijas' pārāk neatšķiras (bijusi bilde kvalitatīvāka, varētu shēmu uzzīmēt un rezistoru krāsu kodus atšifrēt). Viena triode - preamps, ar otras palīdzību dabūjam pretfāzi un galā klasisks UL PP. Tik "blusas izķertas" un izpildījums normāls. Varēja pat labāk - kādas droselītes barošanā izmantot. Vietas ir pārpārēm, tāpēc izejas trafiņus varēja tā salikt un orientēt, lai vadi īsāki. Es būtu licis vēl atsevišķu kvēles trafiņu (ar aizturi anodspriegumam). Un ar sev ierastajām ferīta muftītēm neskopotos. Jāpiekrīt Oskaram par elektrolītu šuntēšanu u.c. - ja varēja uz ALPS _poci_ iztērēties, tad arī izejas trafiņus krietnākus būtu pasūtījuši. Lai produkta cenu attaisnotu. Citādi visvairāk ieguldīts ir _vizuālajā_, kas skanējumu neietekmē nekādi (ja nu vienīgi pašiedvesmas līmenī). Par poča novietojumu īpaši nevar pārmest; bijis tas pakaļā - tik vien kā īsāki vadi no selektora, bet garāki uz pirmo lampu. Labāk tālāk no izejas trafiņa.

----------


## Zigis

Viņi toreiz stāstīja, ka visvairāk darba, eksperimentu merījumu ieguldījuši tieši fāzes griezējā, lai dabūtu minimālus kropļus. kāda shēma izvēlēta, neatklaja.

----------


## Isegrim

Tur neko nevar izgudrot ar vienu triodi fāzgriezējā. Atliek iedabūt raksturlīknes lineārās daļas vidū un būs mazākie iespējamie kropļi.

----------


## Didzis

Tieši tā, ar tik maz detaļām neko unikālu tur izgudrt nevar. Visu smuki sadzen pa vietām un tā arī skan. Jaunībā biju ko līdzīgu savēris. Prtams, bez brendīgiem ptencimetriem, krievulaiku elektrlītiskajiem kndensātriem un ar paštītiem izejniekiem. Žēl, ka nav saglabājies, Būtu interesanti tagad paklausīties.  Nedmāju, ka ALPS pcis nu nezkā tur uzlabo skaņu un vecā knstrukcija galīgi neskanētu. Jā, vecajos laiks bija prblēmas ar fona līmeni, bet neviens nedzinās to samazināt līdz -90dB, jo magmnetafona paštrkšņi bija daudz lielāki. Nebija jau arī  pieredzes par pareizu zemējuma punktu. Tais laiks visus galus, tāpat kā to darīja rūpnieciskajs rāčiņs, mauca kur tuvak pie šasijas, bet tak skanēja un neslikti.  Par to, ka vizuālais izskats neietekmē skanējumu, es gan nepiekrītu. Nu atceroties manu jaunības koka knstrukcijas izskatu un paskatoties uz dimdiņpastiprinātāju, tad dimdiņš nteikti ''skan labāk'' par vismaz 90%. Protams, ja pastiprinātāju redz, bet ja neredz? Lampinieka izskatam ir milzīga nozīme, jo cilvēks tak lielāko informācijas daļu uztver ar acīm. Ja pastiprinātājs smuks, tatad labi skan. No aklajiem testiem un mēraparātiem audifīli  baidās kā velns no krusta.

----------


## Isegrim

ALPS poči lepojas ar precizitāti. Gan smalkmehānisko, gan elektrisko - abu potenciometru līknes ir pareizas un strikti vienādas. Arī trokšņot tie drīz nesāk. Par to attiecīga cena.

----------


## osscar

Ja paskatījos.pocis var palikt kur ir. Alps grūti atrast original...viss pilns ar feikiem.originalais kadus 25 eur maksa aptuveni.

----------


## arnis

> Ja paskatījos.pocis var palikt kur ir. Alps grūti atrast original...viss pilns ar feikiem.originalais kadus 25 eur maksa aptuveni.


 http://lv.farnell.com/c/passive-comp...ies?brand=alps

kas gan tur tik gruuts ??
reku veel 
http://eu.mouser.com/Passive-Compone...d=alps&FS=True

----------


## Didzis

Mūsdienās ieejā vispār potencimetru tā īsti nevajag. Visi mdernie digitalie skaņas avoti ir ar iebūvētu skaļuma regulatoru. Kurš tad ceļ pakaļu un iet pie pastiprinātāja pgas grozīt. Oi, ko es runāju, uz lampinieka tak tikai analogo mūziku drīkst klausīties  :: 
Ja nopietni, tad es saprtu, ka kondensātri var ietekmēt skaņu, izejas trafam milzīga nzīme, lampu tipam bet neticu, ka 25 naudiņas vērts pocis kautā īpaši labāk skanēs, kā visparastākais galetslēdzis ar pretestību dalītāju. Jā, čarkstšs krievu potencimetrs protams visu sačakarēs, bet vai labai skaņai vajadzīgs Alps, es apšaubu.

----------


## Isegrim

Didzi - pēc pieredzes ar sovjetu СП3-33-23 - skaļumu grozot, jūtams kā balanss _staigā_. Pat bez čirkstēšanas!

----------


## Didzis

Gan jau tā ir, bet es jau teicu, kurš tad mūsdienās to ptencimetru groza. Daudz vieglāk , ar tālvadības pulti, uzgriezt skaņas avotam vajadzīgo skaļumu.

----------


## Zigis

ĪSti audiofīli (lampinieku lietotāji tai skaitā) kā reizi digitalo skaļumu nelieto, tur uz max, samazinot digiālo skaļumu, samazinās rezolūcija. Lieto tikai analogo skaļuma regulēšanu. ALPs zilais - sākuma līmenis, tad nāk rotry switch ar pretestībām, tad 7 releji ar pretestībām, kmutējas ar procesoru utt

----------


## serotonine

Biedri, jūs esat brīnišķīgi. Priceless topiks.   Un atceroties boot.lv gadus 8 atpakal, bez fleima un personiskiem apvainojumiem.

Bus par karsetajiem vadiem un klucisiem japalasa.

----------

